# 7 month old pooping all the time...



## acp (Apr 15, 2007)

Reading the other thread on here about introducing solids and a baby not pooping for a week got me wondering again whether what DD (almost 7 months now) is doing is normal. She's always been a pretty big pooper, but it used to be just once or twice - maybe three times - a day, and never during the night. About three weeks ago it increased dramatically, and now she poops at least 5 or 6 times a day, and often 7 or 8, including during the night. At first we thought it might have to do with solids - we'd started letting her self-feed occasionally (not every day, and not much was actually getting eaten) a couple weeks before the poop issues happened. But we stopped giving any solids for a couple weeks and it hasn't changed at all.

I'm a big believer in self-feeding and have no interest in infant cereal, but this has me wondering if it might be an indication of an iron deficiency. I figure I'll ask our family doc (who I love, and who's very pro natural parenting) about it at our next visit, but I'm curious if anyone else has had babes with prodigious amounts of poop around this age. Along with being slightly worried for DD, we CD, and it's starting to drive me batty!


----------



## acp (Apr 15, 2007)

bump...
anyone? is this normal?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

My DS is 8 1/2 mos., and he poops once, sometimes twice, per day. But, he has never really pooped more than that (sometimes less) since he was really teeny. I know this really doesn't help, but I couldn't just read your post and not post a reply. Hopefully a more experienced mama will stop by with some help for you.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmm...well I kinda went through that with my first daughter. Once I introduced rice cereal she would poop every other day (this is the child who would only poop once a week prior to the cereal) and then at 6 months when I introduced solids, she started going a LOT more so I called the ped. and she said it was nothing to worry about. Her digestive system must have worked all the "kinks" out and she regulated herself. My six month old is going through the very same thing as I type this. She just pooped and she too used to only poop once a week. I would not worry about it too much.


----------

